

Writing Linux Kernel Modules in Haskell - dons
http://tommd.wordpress.com/2009/09/13/kernel-modules-in-haskell/

======
srn
What other unusual languages do people use for linux kernel modules?

~~~
viraptor
I guess you could google it, but I also got interested, so here you go:

\- Caml [http://caml.inria.fr/pub/ml-archives/caml-
list/1999/02/a7fc1...](http://caml.inria.fr/pub/ml-archives/caml-
list/1999/02/a7fc10108667cd633a1f918b9c9a5129.fr.html)

\- C++ <http://www.read.cs.ucla.edu/click/>

\- Cyclone <http://cyclone.thelanguage.org/files/cyclone-drivers.pdf>

\- Pascal <http://wiki.freepascal.org/linux/kernel/module_development>

\- Ada <http://oopweb.com/Ada/Documents/AdaLinux/Volume/16.html>

\- Fortran, D (I'm just guessing, but these should be trivial)

... probably others too

